# Need a new group



## dewderino (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm sure there's a place to find local players but I'm ignorant of it's location.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 9, 2016)

There's a forum called Gamers Seeking Gamers (which I'll move this to for you) and a link to "Find A Game!" in the main navigation bar on every page which takes you to the gamer search database:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/memberlist.php


----------



## dewderino (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you very much!


----------



## dewderino (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm looking for a 3.5 or 5th edition game that's in the Kansas City, Saint Joseph, Missouri area. I'm 27 and fairly experienced. I'm hoping to find a pretty relaxed atmosphere (I don't mind a adult language I use it myself)


----------

